# 1995 Schwinn Green Phantom 100 year anniversary edition



## tomsjack (Jul 11, 2019)

1995 Schwinn Green Phantom 100 year anniversary edition On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-Schwinn-Green-Phantom-100-year-anniversary-edition/303205508281?


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 11, 2019)

What a rip off


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 11, 2019)

Too pricey


----------



## phantom (Jul 11, 2019)

Much smarter and easier to part that one out to get anywhere near the asking price.


----------

